# Early suggestions for generation 2 of TiVo Stream 4K or TiVo Stream 8K generation 1



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

PRODUCT NAME
TIVO STREAM 4K 2 or TIVO STREAM 8K​FORM FACTOR
Same Shape - User provides HDMI CORD - Unit sits on table​COMPANY / PROGRAMMING
Buy SLING TV & Rename it TIVO TV
1 Main Programming Pack with ALL LOCALS - IF too far for indoor antenna
Program Pick-A-Packs - 10 or 20 or 30 or 40 $ based on #
Premium ADD-ONS available for extra $
Allow similar integration to competitor Program Providers
Online Accessibility to use Anywhere​DVR
TIVO Experience with VIRTUAL DVR over ALL APPS & OTA & ONLINE
Online Accessibility to use Anywhere​
INTEGRATION
AIR TV MINI or AIR TV 2 into Programming APPS
ATSC 3.0 readiness
APPS
FANGANGO NOW / VUDU - MOVIES ANYWHERE
AMC THEATRES OD - RED BOX - ROW 8 - FUBU TV - PHILO
VIDGO - YOU TUBE TV - FRNDLY TV - KLOWD TV
AIRY TV - BUMBLEBEE.TV - DISTRO TV - PLUTO TV
STIRR TV - XUMO - CRACKLE - FAWESOME TV
FILM RISE - PLEX - POPCORN FLIX - TUBI - TV TIME
WWE​
REMOTE CONTROL
Full Size
Backlit
Universal TV Control
Removal of NETFLIX Button
THUMBS UP & DOWN return - User controls Suggestions
Add DASH ( - ) Button - Use in OTA & other needs
Add ENTER Button - Use in OTA & other needs
Add CLEAR Button - Use in OTA & other needs
RE-ADD - A B C D buttons so user can create own app shortcuts
Number each APP - So can be loaded by number keys
Number each TV Channel in each APP - So can be loaded by number keys​
SPECS
HDMI 2.1 or LATEST
USB 4.0 only - No need for any other connectors
32gb Memory OR MORE
8gb RAM or MORE
DOLBY HR10+
IMAX​
HOLD OVERS
TIVO STREAM 4K Features & Specs that customer likes - UNLESS better available​TRANSPARENCY
Full Feature / Firmware / Software Update Notes put on the unit to read
Manual on the unit to read and be updated when changes​
PACKAGING
Comes with Connector Covers (HDMI & USB) when not used - avoids dust​


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUGGESTIONS.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

So much screaming...


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Why all the yelling?


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

Make sure it still has dolby vision,dolby atmos, and add imax! Otherwise i love everything else that you mentioned! Too bad you dont work for tivo,they need more forward thinking people like you.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

CMH said:


> did not use caps as yelling - used them so people could read it easier - since TIVO has no way to properly format a thread



This forum is not TiVo.
It's very easy to format and use the outline tools here.
See I'm using them now.

Virtually no one finds ALL CAPS easy to read.
Which is why ALL CAPS is always considered yelling or screaming (because it is annoying to read)


----------



## janitor53 (Jun 9, 2016)

Put some nice racing stripes on it and maybe an air foil to cut down on wind resistance.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

It should also monitor the local network it's connected to and block any traffic in which the user is abusing the caps lock button


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

Firstly, is there finally a good usable intuitive online app to view our recordings? Secondly, is there plex. 

If not, add these two to the list.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

CMH said:


> added


Dang man, they went into a redundant market, and they didn't even separate themselves? I would imagine having an exclusive app that allows you to view all your recordings from your Tivo would be logical.


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

siratfus said:


> Dang man, they went into a redundant market, and they didn't even separate themselves? I would imagine having an exclusive app that allows you to view all your recordings from your Tivo would be logical.


intelligence does not happen in Corporations today - today's business man runs companies from a college school book RATHER THAN from instinct and logic and smart ideas


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

siratfus said:


> Secondly, is there plex.


It's Android TV, yes of course


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

pfiagra said:


> This forum is not TiVo.
> It's very easy to format and use the outline tools here.
> See I'm using them now.
> 
> ...


Well to be fair it would be annoying to read suggestions for v2 of the Stream this early even in small caps.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Mike Lang said:


> So much screaming...


WVAT ?


----------



## cmannes (Dec 8, 2004)

SLOT WITH BUTTON THAT PRINTS $5 ON EACH PRESS


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

What about Stream 15k, (the 16k will come 1year later) for those who watch 1 inch from their tv screens, with DolbyVision 4D, places sound into the 4th dimension, and trust me , you can really hear the difference. Also HDR+ Max -- all new tv's and sources will be degraded and encrypted to look dull, and only devices with HDR + Max Logo will decrypt and unleash the original great PQ it once had.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

foghorn2 said:


> What about Stream 15k, (the 16k will come 1year later) for those who watch 1 inch from their tv screens, with DolbyVision 4D, places sound into the 4th dimension, and trust me , you can really hear the difference. Also HDR+ Max -- all new tv's and sources will be degraded and encrypted to look dull, and only devices with HDR + Max Logo will decrypt and unleash the original great PQ it once had.


As the K's go up, my eyesight goes down.


----------



## Rikki_Rocket (May 6, 2020)

CMH said:


> Removal of NETFLIX Button​


*@CHM* - I actually liked EVERY SINGLE ONE of your ideas except the one above.

Can you also add PRICE: Free to anyone who's bought a previous TiVo product.

We will make you CEO or Chief Architect of TiVO. Name your terms and please get started. You are already behind schedule.


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

Rikki_Rocket said:


> *@CHM* - I actually liked EVERY SINGLE ONE of your ideas except the one above.
> 
> Can you also add PRICE: Free to anyone who's bought a previous TiVo product.
> 
> We will make you CEO or Chief Architect of TiVO. Name your terms and please get started. You are already behind schedule.


TIVO is too cheap to give anything away.

Yes remove NETFLIX button - add all the ones listed above AND how about bring back the A B C D buttons so people can make their own 4 APP shortcuts ?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

CMH said:


> ​FORM FACTOR
> Same Shape - User provides HDMI CORD - Unit sits on table​


Get an HDMI extension cable and put it on a table if that's what you want. IIRC the max length of HDMI is 30' so you've got lots of slack to work with.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

CMH said:


> TIVO is too cheap to give anything away.


Perhaps RiVo--but in earlier years, TiVo has given me, with DVR purchases, free Slide Pro remotes, and free cables.  And in its on-site, TE4 intro. bash a few years back, in addition to free (meals) food and significant sweepstakes, it (acquired by Rovi by that point) gave each attendee a swag bag of small, branded merch. and a free VOX remote.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> Perhaps RiVo--but in earlier years, TiVo has given me, with DVR purchases, free Slide Pro remotes, and free cables.  And in its on-site, TE4 intro. bash a few years back, in addition to free (meals) food and significant sweepstakes, it (acquired by Rovi by that point) gave each attendee a swag bag of small, branded merch. and a free VOX remote.


TiVo has literally given me several full TiVo DVRs with lifetime over the years. Also several remotes, a Mini, and tons of swag.


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo has literally given me several full TiVo DVRs with lifetime over the years. Also several remotes, a Mini, and tons of swag.


not for regular customers


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

CMH said:


> not for regular customers


I got at least one when I was still just a regular customer. But that was way back in the early days. My status here has definitely helped me over the years.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

CMH said:


> not for regular customers


I'm just a regular customer (well, as regular as I can be, lol). I just would ask the TiVo rep. on the phone (I've mostly purchased from TiVo directly, over the phone with a customer service rep.) if TiVo might be able to throw a snazzy remote in to sweeten the already great deal that they were offering me, and TiVo would be considerate towards me.  And when I purchased my original Roamio DVR, not knowing that it had a uni-RCA cable connection rather than a "normal" one, I called TiVo and asked if I was supposed to have received a compatible cable in the box, as I never had seen a cable like that and had no idea where to get one (other than from TiVo), and the customer service engineer just sent me one as a courtesy.

It all certainly enhanced the goodwill in my mind.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

cybergrimes said:


> It's Android TV, yes of course


I should have clarified. I meant if Plex is integrated in their "all in one" search feature. As of now, it is not.


----------



## CMH (May 7, 2020)

Dan203 said:


> Get an HDMI extension cable and put it on a table if that's what you want. IIRC the max length of HDMI is 30' so you've got lots of slack to work with.


cord is stiff - so no need


----------

